# Sweet Clover



## rickh (Aug 9, 2008)

I would like to sow about a 50ft. x 50 ft. area in mt backyard for the bees. What kind of sweet clover would you guys recommend? thanks Rick


----------



## forestbee (Sep 11, 2003)

There are two types of sweet clover, (Yellow and White), both are good for the bees, I notice that the yellow starts to bloom before the white. 

Regards,


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Try Walter T. Kelley www.kelleybees.com 1800 233 2899. 


Mixed Sweet Clover - 10lbs 
$23.25



Mixed Sweet Clover - 50lbs 
$105.50


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

White Sweet Clover yields more honey.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The mixture will yield even more as the yellow blooms before the white and the white blooms longer than the yellow...


----------



## be lote (Mar 26, 2008)

dern 105.00. round here you can get a 50lb sack of yellow for 52.00.
check your local seed companys. make sure your ph is dead on.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Since we are discussing white clover ,my W.Dutch comes up early in spring ,grows to about 6" before blooming.Makes great honey but wonder if I mow it down before it gets so high will it bloom a little earlier? It just get so tall ,then heat kills it fast here in deep south.

I have 3 diff. kinds of cover planted but the bees like the W.D. the best. :doh:


----------

